# I'm going crazy trying to pick a vaporizer!



## poopsie (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey, everybody!  Maybe someone can help me out a little.  I decided I want to get a vaporizer, so I've been doing research, but the more I read the more confused I get.  I've never used a vaporizer before, though, so I'll lay out the ones I'm considering and maybe someone with experience can tell me what they know.

Volcano Classic - it's very acclaimed and would be sure to work well, but I really don't like the idea of sucking air out of a bag.  Takes the asthetic pleasure out of marijuana IMO.  Is this only ideal in a party situation?

Aromed - precise and has water filtration, but looks like a hospital machine!  I think I would feel like I was on life support with this, and that would bum me out.  It seems fitted for individual usage, which I like, but I've also heard people say they don't feel very high from it.

De Verdamper - has the familiar bong look and water filtration, but without the ability to adjust heat, so it might be less efficient.

Vapor Brothers - a lot easier on the wallet, and you can attach a water filtration unit to it and seems more like "smoking", and I think they are pretty, but I am worried about their quality and I'm not sure they're as efficent as more expensive designs.  Wouldn't want to waste any of what took so long to grow.



If anyone has used any of these four I would really appreciate it if you could let me know how you felt about them.  Basically I would mostly be using this at home, by myself, and just want it to be casual, healthy, and efficient.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 20, 2008)

Go with the Volcano.  Probably a reason it is the one I see more often then any other one


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 20, 2008)

*Some time ago I saw a thread, and someone had a link to a great site selling vapes really cheap, I got 1 myself   they had digital controls and ceramic heating elements for like $60 

Here you go, I found one for $42 

hxxp://www.northwestglasspipes.com/digital-vaporizer.html

:aok:*


----------



## slyder (Oct 20, 2008)

Ive got a Happy vappy and i love it....ive also got a vriptech that i like but it is cumbersome to use....


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 20, 2008)

as a person who sells these and reccomends them to multiple types of patients and people i would like u to give me some more info.

what grounds are u getting the vaporizer for?
what would u like to spend?
whats your living status?(alone or with others)


----------



## poopsie (Oct 20, 2008)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> as a person who sells these and reccomends them to multiple types of patients and people i would like u to give me some more info.
> 
> what grounds are u getting the vaporizer for?
> what would u like to spend?
> whats your living status?(alone or with others)


I'm getting it because it's healthier than smoking, it's a more efficient use of the weed, and because I've heard it's a more uplifting and energetic high, which I like more.  I'm a writer, so I like to get up in the morning make coffee, get high and then get creative, but I also like to be able to get high and do my laundry.  Marijuana is kind of my motivator.

I don't really have a price range.  I figure all of them pay for themselves in efficiency, so I'm more concerned with finding the one I'm most happy with, and one that is a really good quality.  

I live alone, and I rarely get high with other people.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## poopsie (Oct 20, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Go with the Volcano.  Probably a reason it is the one I see more often then any other one



I know what you mean.  It's like, you can't go wrong with a Volcano, but I'm just not sure if I want to suck out of a bag everyday.


----------



## poopsie (Oct 20, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Some time ago I saw a thread, and someone had a link to a great site selling vapes really cheap, I got 1 myself   they had digital controls and ceramic heating elements for like $60
> 
> Here you go, I found one for $42
> 
> ...



Geez, that is cheap.  Thanks, Puffin!!  Is yours effective at doing it's job?


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 20, 2008)

ok now that thats all cleared up

if you intend on using it every day which i assume u are go with a digital model. expect to pay over $300 for something quality like a  Natural goods, Vapezilla, or Digital Volcano.  But those will be your most effective and efficent vaporizers. and the main reason i recommend those specifically is due to the maintanence, functionality, reliablity. 

with all of those 3 you can find replacement bags, wands, screens, and warranties from almost all retailers. as well as time it takes to actually heat the elment up and be vaporizing. the quality of the high is indeed more of a head high. and ideal for ppl on the go. with a volcano though u have an option to add whats called a "core" so you can use it with a friend turning your volcano into a vaporizing hookah. but you can also inflate a bag and take it with you to have some vapor for lunch. there is a time limit on the vapor stored for later. after awhile it will condense again and form resin on the inside of the bag.  Another great thing as that all of them require little to no maintanence. the only parts that ever need to be cleaned are usually cheap and replaceable, or easily cleaned in a dishwasher.

You'll enjoy it fer sure. and yes most of the things you've heard then stated are true.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## poopsie (Oct 20, 2008)

slyder said:
			
		

> Ive got a Happy vappy and i love it....ive also got a vriptech that i like but it is cumbersome to use....



Those Happy Vappys are cute. I kind of wanted a way to cool down the air first, though.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 20, 2008)

poopsie said:
			
		

> Geez, that is cheap. Thanks, Puffin!! Is yours effective at doing it's job?


 
yes, works very well, good way to try em out  that vocano is great, but the price seems ridiculous, eh :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2008)

Does it come with good instructions Puffin?


----------



## lyfr (Oct 20, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Go with the Volcano. Probably a reason it is the one I see more often then any other one


buddy of mine has one and wow...only one i ever used but he has had several.  according to him if you dont get a very high quality($$) one you won't get anything near what you could be getting off it.  I liked it but i dont think i could get into it everyday..JMO


----------



## Fadeux (Oct 20, 2008)

If you can afford the Volcano without starving anyone, go for that one. I have always been a big fan of the maxim "You Get What you pay for."


----------



## Fadeux (Oct 20, 2008)

poopsie said:
			
		

> I know what you mean.  It's like, you can't go wrong with a Volcano, but I'm just not sure if I want to suck out of a bag everyday.



No matter what Vap you get, if its a decent one, youll be sucking out of a bag anyway.

It's not really like smoking at all. The flavor is totally different, and the effects are intensified. My only experience with Vaps were with fresh bud (just clipped off of my plants) Works 10x better than smoking fresh bud.

And I know, don't chastise me for clipping my plants to get high, I was on a dry spell. If you want to do the same, vaps work best...


----------



## jb247 (Oct 20, 2008)

poopsie said:
			
		

> Those Happy Vappys are cute. I kind of wanted a way to cool down the air first, though.


 
That is another nice thing about the Volcano...you can fill up the bag and set it aside (up to 1/2 hr) and the vapors cool down right in the bag. 

Peace...j.b.


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 21, 2008)

I just got a cheaper (150) dollar hotbox and I love it. It's more like smoking a hookah and you can have really great control over what kind of hit you get. Its a nice and simple design and they come in many colors and designs that look great. I don't like the bag thing with the volcano, though my friend has one, and it does work like a dream. All I can say is avoid the handheld ones. They cause more frustration than highs.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 21, 2008)

as long as u get a digital model using a vaporizer is easy, no matter the cost. but you definitly get what u pay for. with your cheaper models u will find yourself playing with the temp alot more as well as having to stir the bowl the reasons for this is due to the fact the strength of each persons lungs are different as well as how hard u hit it each time may vary causing a variation in the amount of heat drawn through the wand change the quality of the vapor. if you hit it to hard with to much heat you can burn or it or simple heat to much to the point where your vapmoking where ur getting a mix of smoke and vapor.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2008)

kt, thanks for all your advice regarding vaporizers...much appreciated.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 21, 2008)

i have never used a vape before,but i just ordered the volcano,digital.it hurts the walletbut from what i've read and looked at,its the best way to go.i also agree that you get what you pay for.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Yea, wish I had $400 to drop.  But with xmas coming and a big family I have to buy for.....its not in the cards for me.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 21, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Does it come with good instructions Puffin?


 
*I ordered the 42$ the other day, we shall soon see. *

* the other 1 [$50]had no instructions, but is very simple, fill it UP, turn it on, hit that hose :rofl:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2008)

If the other one was ok, why you buy another PA?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 21, 2008)

I was rather hoping an electronic do-it-your-selfer member here could design one.  It would seem to be a straightforward matter to heat a wire mesh with a battery to the proper temp?  It would be great if one could attach it somehow to a bong, too.


----------



## Organix4Sho (Oct 21, 2008)

I have owned a Volcano Classic, Volcano Digital, and Super Vapezilla. 
It really is a tie between the two Volcano vs. Vapezilla depending on why and how you like to get high.
Are you a connoisseur of the herb? Do you blaze often alone? do you enjoy the taste more than being high? Then the Vapezilla is right for you. It takes some practice, and takes a bit longer to heat up than the volcano, but because you can control the amount of heated air passing through the herbs, you can control the density of vapor. With super dense vape, you get a taste I have never experienced any other way. I can only say it would be like taking fresh THC oil and rubbing it on my tongue. FRESH!
really, only get this if youre a TASTE freak.

The volcano is classy, built better, and the balloon system is optimal for passing. Because the air is blown at constant rate through the herbs, you change the density of the vapor only through variation in how much you pack in the bowl.
The digit isnt that much different than the analog, but I would for sure recommend getting the easy valve system (you dont have to buy new balloons, take the orange pieces apart and make your own sized bags!) because it snaps on the volcano which is more convenient than you might think!

vaporizing changed my life. 

vapovise, fresh fluffy billowy vapovise. 

OH, and you can do this when you get a volcano


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 21, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> If the other one was ok, why you buy another PA?


 
*$42 was toooo good to pass UP and I wanted the digital controls *


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 21, 2008)

by all means Smokin mom if you'd like you can copy and paste that info into its own thread for all who wish to find out info on a vaporizer

then just send me the link and i will continue by placing prices and info for all the digital models i feel are worth the price as well as some that are more affordable yet still functional.


----------



## Weezy (Oct 22, 2008)

I own and operate a Vapor Brothers daily.  There is a whip instead of a bag which I find works well while vaporizing my mind everyday.  I got mine online for like $160 and I have found that it works like a charm.  You would want to get replacement screens which look like sink aerators (they are cheap) because sometimes when you clean the whip w/ isopropyl alcohol it cannot get all the resin off the screen in the whip.  I could not imagine cleaning the volcano bags.

Anyways, I have made my own vaporizer out of a soldering iron and plumbing attachments and I have also vaporized off a digi volcano (I love digis because 392 is optimum temp) and own a vapor brothers.  For being someone who loves to vaporize and almost prefers it over other forms of smoking...I am very happy with my Vapor Brothers as I use it everyday.


----------



## jb247 (Oct 22, 2008)

Weezy sez: " I could not imagine cleaning the volcano bags."

Thats good, cuz you don't clean them, after about 50 uses your bag starts sticking to itself and you know its time to put on a new bag. The bags are simple food grade cooking bags (for turkeys, chickens and roasts). That is the major drawback for the Volcano. At first it is hard to put a new bag on properly, but it gets easier as you figure out the tricks...they have developed an easier method and that is available for use with both the digi and analog Volcano's...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

*I hate to be the idiot to recommend this, but if you enjoy the smoking experience so much (as do I) I would buy a high quality bong from everyonedoesit.com they have sweet RooRs AND vaporizers. Let me know what you think about those RooRs. I own the yellow fairmaster and it's the best experience ever.

Honestly, I'd way rather have my RooR than a vaporizer but thats just me, I don't like the bag idea and it seems to me that the smoke would get stale by the 30 seconds it takes to fill up. I don't know, I hope not to offend the vaporizer users here I admit that I myself haven't tried one. I just enjoy lightin the herb in the bowl pullin' off the bowlhead and getting a huge hit. But thats just me.

It's personal opinion man so I respect any decision you make anyways.*


----------



## andy52 (Oct 22, 2008)

marijuanavaporizers.com


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 23, 2008)

RooRs are great Dom, but don't you get the feeling after such intense hits outta em that your lungs are gonna pop? Thats why I vape... And if the bag thing creeps ya out, just get a vape with a whip. The only thing about the vape is sometimes I don't want that heady high, I wanna be knocked out. I wishthey made a vape that somehow could do both kinds of high...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 23, 2008)

*I smoke outta the bong most often[90%], I have a couple vapes too  I use more weed with the vape, but the taste is great :aok:*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 23, 2008)

I too am thinking of getting a vaporizer, as taking smoke into the lungs seems to give me a cronic cough.  I dont smoke cigs anymore, but did for a long time.  I guess that is the legacy of smokin' the cigs.  I did not know tho about the difference of the High tho, and am very glad I read this thread.  I like both highs, one for day and one for evening.  So, will follow this thread and see how Puffins $42 vape turns out, cant see spending so much on something I may not use.  Sure wish I knew someone that owned one, to try.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*That's what I'm sayin blanco. Why should it CHANGE your high?

I'd be sure angry if I fired up an Indica couchlock and started getting an energetic head high running through the room LOL!*


----------



## jb247 (Oct 23, 2008)

The best way to get around the "difference" in the high you get vaporizing vs. plain old smokin' is to vaporize your medicine at the highest temp that you normally vaporize at. In the case of the Volcano, I start vaporizing at about 5 and a half and gradually turn the temp up to 7 as I go thru the medicine. That would equate to around 180 degrees far. up to 200 degrees.
This vaporizes the THC first, then some of the various cannabinoids, then finally more of the cannabinoids (as they all vaporize at different temps). Vaporizing at the high end of the scale causes all of the THC and cannabinoids to vaporize into the same bag, thereby giving you all of the effects at one time...hope this clarifies all this for y'all...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 23, 2008)

this isn't a thread for fighting over which place is the best to buy from. its about vaporizers and the differences in them. 

just my opinion


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 24, 2008)

:chuck:  :rofl:


----------



## poopsie (Oct 24, 2008)

Gueeessss what?  In the end I couldn't resist buying quality German engineering, so I went ALL OUT and bought a Volcano Digital.  After I ordered it I was super nervous from the fact that I'd just spent over $600 on something I'd never seen in real life.  But then it came this morning, and after some fumbling around with it I got it going and I gotta say... it's pretty awesome.  

I still think the bag is rather undignified, but it is still definitely a more refreshing experience than smoking.  

And VERY EFFICIENT.

Thank you everyone for your input.   I don't think I would have been able to make a final decision without asking you all.


----------



## poopsie (Oct 24, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i have never used a vape before,but i just ordered the volcano,digital.it hurts the walletbut from what i've read and looked at,its the best way to go.i also agree that you get what you pay for.



Hey Andy, did you get yours yet?


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 24, 2008)

*Tell me how you like it! Untill then, Smokin bongs for you! :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 24, 2008)

*$600+   wow  :aok:*


----------



## andy52 (Oct 24, 2008)

got my volcano yesterday afternoon.i tell you i was leary about spending that much,but after using it i can say it is the bomb.wish had of ordered one sooner.very nice product


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 24, 2008)

congrats andy52 you got urself a quality piece of work. so now all u gotta do is rip a bong then a bag of the vaporizer. u'll get an around high

Fire it up
KT


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 24, 2008)

hey andy.. have you heard about  glass bulb vaporizer   just my 2 cent option..

it did work.. but  I think I'm missing something... I used the candle to burn the bottom where resins is...  
it did work... but I was thinking  was that kind of flaming from candle is wrong? 
maybe butane work better?      take look at youtube "bulb vaporizer"


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 25, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> hey andy.. have you heard about glass bulb vaporizer just my 2 cent option..
> 
> it did work.. but I think I'm missing something... I used the candle to burn the bottom where resins is...
> it did work... but I was thinking was that kind of flaming from candle is wrong?
> maybe butane work better? take look at youtube "bulb vaporizer"


 

thats horrible, thats a bad idea, and dangerous. you'd be better of going and spending $100 and getting a wand style vaporizer with an on/off switch and a dial to adjust and control the temp. something called "karma" is the name of it. got to hxxp://www.gotvape.com


----------



## jb247 (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations to both poopsie and andy52...I think you'll both be quite happy with your choice...definately...plus the darned thing will pay for itself in no time at all, you'll be surprized by how your medicine usage will be decreased...brava...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## FrozenReality (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a vapor bro's vaporizor and its well worth the 150 dollars. this thing is amazing. just dont grab the heating element to determine if it is heating up..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 30, 2008)

*what I really want, is the same thing Stacey Keech [the head narc--turned into a lizzard] was smoking in UP in Smoke, an old Cheech and Chong movie :aok:  

I want one with digital controls, a glass heating element and a small fan to force heated air over weed  and it shouldnt cost an arm and a leg to make it either 

I think a modified heatgun would do the trick :hubba:

BTW, I dug out the little fishbowl vape and remembered that I like it best with iso oil or fresh bud  :woohoo:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Hows the new cheapie work PA?


----------



## smokybear (Oct 30, 2008)

I just bought two vaporizers a couple weeks ago. I've used one of them but I smoked two blunts with it so I can't really tell you if it worked well or not. I got one of the cheap conduction dome vaporizers and a digital convection vaporizer. I will post some pics and more specific information about the vapes later on. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 30, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hows the new cheapie work PA?


 
*the fish bowl-over-a-soldering iron work well, the little fish bowl is kinda small.. the on off switch is handier than just unplugging after each bowl, and I do like to use a whip as opposed to a bag...*

*I still havent recieved the digital vape yet, coming from NW USA I woulda thunk it'd be here by now, but I'm just impatient to play with My new toy, eh :hubba:*

*I'll let you know about it as soon as I get it :aok:*


----------



## killa kev. (Oct 31, 2008)

Question for those who have knowledge on vaporizers. I've never used one before, what exactly does it do to benefit you? I know it extracts ****, but what exact difference does it make than just smoking an L without vaporizer use? What does it extract, what is the main point? Thanks.


----------



## poopsie (Oct 31, 2008)

Kev, it benefits you in a lot of ways.  It's healthier, first of all.  The vaporizer heats the bud just high enough that the thc evaporates into a mist that you inhale, instead of burning the bud and inhaling carcinogenic smoke.  

Burning the bud also causes a faster deterioration of thc, so you will take in more of the thc from your bud, which means you will get more high on less weed.  Plus you can still use the leftovers for making pot brownies or something.  

I love my digital Volcano!  My cat is totally afraid of it, though. :rofl:


----------



## killa kev. (Oct 31, 2008)

^

Word. Thanks for the info. I was just looking at the digital volcano, that costs a pretty penny though! I guess it's well worth it, I suppose I am going to have to start saving up!


----------



## poopsie (Oct 31, 2008)

You could get a Vapor Brothers, which is only about $150.  People seem to be really pleased with the value of those. John Mayer has one.  :giggle:


----------



## killa kev. (Oct 31, 2008)

^

Thanks. I am probably going to end up copping one of those.. 

Can't wait to try it out. Those herbal blends you can cop, what is in there? It's not all bud is it?


----------



## Weezy (Nov 1, 2008)

poopsie said:
			
		

> You could get a Vapor Brothers, which is only about $150. People seem to be really pleased with the value of those. John Mayer has one. :giggle:


 
I forgot to add that my Vapor Brothers is the "hands-free" model and not the regular one, which I'm sure some of you could imagine would be more appropriate.  You can vaporize and surf this forum all at the same time!  Also, I got a lifetime warranty (which really means I have a 5 year warranty that I pay for shipping and after 5 years I get they "offer to upgrade or replace your unit for a discount price").

P.S. Haha about John Mayer


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 1, 2008)

*:ciao: it's been 12 days since my order, Monday or tuesday it should arrive, by my calculations  *

_*I'll let you know how this less-than-expensive variety works *_


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2008)

anxiously awaiting PA.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 1, 2008)

*I've had 2 of the fish bowl over a soldering iron type and I like em, but they are a bit of a pain to use  bong hits are way easier 

hopin the digital controls give an easier go of it :aok:

I just love these techy gadjets :heart:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 15, 2008)

*Okey Dokey Smokies :ciao:

got the digital vape today and it is great, love the digital heat control :heart:

I do have a question, there is a little glass cylinder, open on front, divided 2/3 of the way in with a glass wall and the 2nd chamber is sealed on both ends but has a little hole on top and 2 little feet on bottom[like to sit on desk ???] and a tail/handle on back side  all made from glass I kinda thought it was a container for spent fodder :confused2:   I do soooo wish I had my camera to show, but does this sound familiar to anyone ??*


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 15, 2008)

anyone check out the extreme v tower? I'm going with that one


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 16, 2008)

*the more I use this vape the better I get with it, as with anything new there is a learning curve   I find 300 a bit much to vape my Haze, [gonna try 280 now] it gets a bit toasted, smells great, has nothing left to get buzzed after I hit it in the vape, might be good as a garnish on foods :hubba:
280 is also too hot, [going to try 250 now]
seems just about good :aok:

240 is right on the money :woohoo:  now to figure out how much and what granular size is best *


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweet man, i cant wait till i get mine!


----------



## st00ner (Nov 16, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> anyone check out the extreme v tower? I'm going with that one



The freshest vapor, the fastest filling bags maybe only equal to the Volcano, $300, awsome warranty and support, *AND A FREAKING REMOTE CONTROL....*

Thats what sold me...


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

Im gettin mine next week!


----------



## st00ner (Nov 16, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> Im gettin mine next week!



Hey yeroc1982, This is how I recommend you operate for the best vap:

I usually fill it to the non transparent part of the bowl, and let it sit the on element for about 5 minutes after the heat shows 200...

I then just turn it directly on to fan speed 3... makes a nice bag every time. Do this 2-3 times with each bowl (You can even smoke the leftovers )

It was a little cofusing to me at first but its definitley the best purchase I have ever made...


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

So are u saving weed since u started vaping st00ner?


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

I gotta make 4 oz's last 2 monthes.


----------



## st00ner (Nov 16, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> So are u saving weed since u started vaping st00ner?



I have spent half of what I used to on weed....

Now with a small grow, I think I can sustain without buying at all


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

Niiice


----------

